# (Request) Transparent Mms.apk For Cm7



## txinstrument34 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there anyone here that either has it, could make it or maybe point me in the direction of how to do it myself? Thx


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Here ya go. http://db.tt/6lJmtU9a


----------



## adude247 (Dec 3, 2011)

you wouldn't happen to have a email.apk link or instructions would you....


----------



## txinstrument34 (Jul 15, 2011)

dude you are my hero. sry it took so long to thank


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

adude247 said:


> you wouldn't happen to have a email.apk link or instructions would you....


here's a link to the gmail.apk many colors to choose from http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2019-gmail-2352-inverted-and-transparent-upated-103-colors-added/


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> Here ya go. http://db.tt/6lJmtU9a


I downloaded this but not sure how to install. Do I have to remove the the regular one first and ifso, how?


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I downloaded this but not sure how to install. Do I have to remove the the regular one first and ifso, how?


You can just install the apk. If it doesn't stick for some reason, mount /system with a root file explorer, delete your current mms.apk, reboot, then install like normal


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> You can just install the apk. If it doesn't stick for some reason, mount /system with a root file explorer, delete your current mms.apk, reboot, then install like normal


Ok so just go to system/app then find mms.apk long press and delete? Then reboot and install the new apk from the download folder? Alrighty aphrodity


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Ok so just go to system/app then find mms.apk long press and delete? Then reboot and install the new apk from the download folder? Alrighty aphrodity


Exactly.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> Exactly.


Awesome thank you sir


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

It says it can't be deleted cuz the file system is read—only


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> It says it can't be deleted cuz the file system is read-only


In root explorer you have to tap the button in the upper right hand corner that says "Mount R/W"


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> In root explorer you have to tap the button in the upper right hand corner that says "Mount R/W"


I actually tried it the first way and it worked but for my own future knowledge at what point in the process would I have to tap that button? Sorry like to learn I appreciate it


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I actually tried it the first way and it worked but for my own future knowledge at what point in the process would I have to tap that button? Sorry like to learn I appreciate it


You'd open root explorer, scroll down to /system, then once you're in system tap the R/W button.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> You'd open root explorer, scroll down to /system, then once you're in system tap the R/W button.


So it changes the r/w to r/o? And then just continue into app then mms.apk and delete? Kinda new to root explorer. Greatesst app ever. Cool thanks


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Already did the Gmail but that was easy cuz it was a data app


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> So it changes the r/w to r/o? And then just continue into app then mms.apk and delete? Kinda new to root explorer. Greatesst app ever. Cool thanks


You want it to say "R/W" meaning Read/Write "R/O" is Read only.

And I agree, I use no other file explorer anymore


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> You want it to say "R/W" meaning Read/Write "R/O" is Read only.
> 
> And I agree, I use no other file explorer anymore


Awesome thank you ha ha what it meant was my next question. Sweeeet


----------

